# Stromwandler 0-400A nach 0-10V/4-20ma



## Baal (14 Juli 2011)

Hallo ,
ich hab hier noch 2 unbenutzte AC RMS Stromwandler der Firma Schumann Messtechnik UW13.00GW rumliegen .
Der Klappwandler hatt einen Messbereich von 0-400A (max.600A)
Das Auswertegerät ist im Messbereich einstellbar von 0 bis 120/140/160/180/200/240/280/320/360/400 A .
Es stehen 2 Analogausgänge 0-10V und 4-20mA zur Verfügung sowie ein Relaisausgang .
Genauere Daten kann man auf der Schumann Seite finden.
Für 50€ (+4€ porto) wechselt einer den Besitzer .

Gruß Baal


----------

